# I started going to the gym



## Amarande (Dec 15, 2009)

I just recently started going to the gym thats nearby my house! I had an appointment with someone to show me around and how to use the equipment they had. I was really nervous at first because i knew people would stare at the kid walking around with a trainer, and sure enough they did :roll. He had me do a few exercises and set up a workout routine for me to follow and i have been going the past couple days . I like it a ton so far, but i still am uncomfortable with having a lot of people around so i usually go very early or around mid evening when its pretty empty


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Well done! Keep going - the working out will do wonders for you and in time you won't even notice there are people around.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Good on you. I started going about 3 weeks ago, I also prefer going when only a few people are around and I like the classes but tend to stay in the back.


----------



## mattlol (Dec 25, 2010)

lol when they got a person to show me around the gym i turned around and it was a really really hot girl i was like **** why did i have to be shown around


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Good for you!  I joined a gym about a month ago, but I had a very uncomfortable run-in there with a guy that I was previously "involved" with, but no longer speaking to. Now I'm quite reluctant to go back.. :hide


----------



## Amarande (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks!  Im proud of myself, i just need to stick with it now :b im doing good so far.



uncategorizedme said:


> Good for you!  I joined a gym about a month ago, but I had a very uncomfortable run-in there with a guy that I was previously "involved" with, but no longer speaking to. Now I'm quite reluctant to go back.. :hide


Do you have any idea what time of day he goes? you could try going in the early morning or late evening? if your schedule wont allow changing going to the gym, then dont worry about him  most people only go there to exercise and while he may notice you i doubt he would start a full blown conversation. Just bring music, pop in the headphones and go!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Amarande said:


> Do you have any idea what time of day he goes? you could try going in the early morning or late evening? if your schedule wont allow changing going to the gym, then dont worry about him  most people only go there to exercise and while he may notice you i doubt he would start a full blown conversation. Just bring music, pop in the headphones and go!


Yeah, that's true, I'm sure I will go back again. I brought music last time and I was with my brother so it wasn't too bad. Although even though we aren't speaking in person, he does message me on the computer the odd time. The day after I was there he messaged me saying he would have said hi to me, but I "looked too into what I was doing". But maybe I'll try going late at night, so hopefully I won't run into him. Anyway, good luck with the gym!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Amarande said:


> I just recently started going to the gym thats nearby my house!


Heck ya, that's pretty awesome. I remember the first time I went to a commercial gym. I drove by at 7-8pm saw a crowd of folks, stopped, and almost walked back to my car and drove home. Ya, it was that scary for me.

I think it's easier to lift with fewer people too. When it's crowded, I rush through everything. But now that I think of it, what's wrong with taking my time. I remember the one guy that signed me up and walked me through my first workout. He said he had empathy for me because I told him all I wanted to do want lift and I was shy as hell. I couldn't look at people in the eye during workouts. I was 18 at the time.

Congrats on starting. It's good you're having positive feelings after the first day, that's means a lot. Cheers!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Good job. After a while, you will get lost in your own little world and won't notice people all that much when you're focusing on your workout.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

good for you! don't give it up!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yay good job! Working out is awesome for you both mentally and physically.. I love to see people taking control of their lives  Inspiring


----------



## Amarande (Dec 15, 2009)

farfegnugen said:


> Good job. After a while, you will get lost in your own little world and won't notice people all that much when you're focusing on your workout.


After going today i definitely noticed this happening, didn't really notice anyone else. I just focused on what i was doing and how i was doing. 



kathy903 said:


> Yay good job! Working out is awesome for you both mentally and physically.


Definately, its one thing that makes me feel better no matter how my day has been.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Good job, man! It took me a long time to overcome my gym phobia. Now, I workout regularly.


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

good job. i started going to the gym about a year ago and it's not really uncomfortable much anymore, though i was dreading it at first. keep it up.
and some quick advice of what worked for me - don't make things too complicated or difficult at first. learn to love the burn - that's your main concern. then you can worry about messing around with your routine, staying longer, etc.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Good,... you're gaining control.... not lettin' that SA stop you from doing what you wanna do....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Keep at it.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Amarande said:


> I just recently started going to the gym thats nearby my house! I had an appointment with someone to show me around and how to use the equipment they had. I was really nervous at first because i knew people would stare at the kid walking around with a trainer, and sure enough they did :roll. He had me do a few exercises and set up a workout routine for me to follow and i have been going the past couple days . I like it a ton so far, but i still am uncomfortable with having a lot of people around so i usually go very early or around mid evening when its pretty empty


Nice! That's a super positive thing to be doing, I'm happy for you! 

I hope it works out for ya man.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Good for you. I've been going to mine for about three years now. Like you i go early morning or in the late evening. SA doesn't affect me as bad now gymwise as it did in the beginning. Sometimes it's a good physical therapy. Can help drown out a bad day. I have lift goals and a regular routine I work on now. 

But it can be a hassle. Some SA related thoughts after going for a few hundred times... Sometimes there is rudeness , people staring, people leaving stuff and sweat on machine cushions(ugh), and hot girls. Sometimes it's annoying seeing the same overweight steroid injecting jokers chatting with the pretty staff for no other good reason for more than half an hour and blocking the entrance/exit turngates. If something awkward and humiliating happens I try to forget it quickly and satisfy myself I got my workout >done<. I see a lot of the same people, the pretty staff ; some of them think I'm weird and may be patronizing to me, but I go through it as my goal is to get my workout done for the night.

Example this pretty staff lady in the morning who says hi with her back turned and disinterested bored tone to me as I give her my id to scan. Then when I leave she's all smiling and practically arms flapping and talking all over herself at this other scruffy half shaved guy who has some fashionable "gym" dressup just arriving like she's all ready to do him, hah! Like made me feel people like me shouldn't be here. In fact, I feel more respect from the male staff more than the female hot bimbos. But I still go as I have my goals. It's either you're going to get in shape now, or later, or never. Since we're not rich enough to all have our own personal gyms.. So i guess what I'm trying to suggest for an SA gymgoer is each session/day should be taken a day at a time. You never know what's going to happen. Try to concentrate on the positives and the goals. It certainly feels better after the workout is done for the day!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Amarande said:


> I just recently started going to the gym thats nearby my house! I had an appointment with someone to show me around and how to use the equipment they had. I was really nervous at first because i knew people would stare at the kid walking around with a trainer, and sure enough they did :roll. He had me do a few exercises and set up a workout routine for me to follow and i have been going the past couple days . I like it a ton so far, but i still am uncomfortable with having a lot of people around so i usually go very early or around mid evening when its pretty empty


Good for you going to the gym, my cousin suggested I go to the gym and I plan to when I start working regularly, it is a good idea to meet people and also for staying in shape.


----------



## jmw1112632 (Mar 8, 2011)

Amarande said:


> After going today i definitely noticed this happening, didn't really notice anyone else. I just focused on what i was doing and how i was doing.
> 
> Definately, its one thing that makes me feel better no matter how my day has been.


I started running a lot this past month and I can tell a difference with it. I'm less anxious and just seem to feel great all the time, well most of the time.

Have you notice anything different with you anxiety? Has working out alleviated it at all?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well done! Keep up the good work! Exercise is brilliant for depression and anxiety.

I want to get into an exercise regime, only problem is that i feel a bit anxious going to a gym. I hate people watching me if i'm trying to exercise!


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

Good for you! I love the gym. I have recently become a gym addict and it has helped me tremendously. Even though I'm not sure if I'm loosing weight, it just makes me feel really good about myself; working hard and being active. I believe in you, keep up the good work.


----------



## Amarande (Dec 15, 2009)

jmw1112632 said:


> Have you notice anything different with you anxiety? Has working out alleviated it at all?


well, i think my anxiety kind of goes away when i get into an exercise and have my music going. Sometimes if there is a lot of people around it does start to rise but i try to stay focused on what im doing. i acknowledge my anxiety being there but i push it aside or work through it and it gets better 

and by the way thank you for all the support! i really appreciate it . Any of you thinking about going to the gym should definitely give it a shot and if its not for you thats okay, at least you can say you gave it a try!  and good job for all of you exercising in general, i think its great and you should keep up the good work.


----------



## april showers (Jun 27, 2009)

That's great! Going to the gym really helps and its a good excuse to get out when you don't have anything else to do.


----------

